# BEIRUT | The Titan | 25 fl | U/C



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*The Titan*

Real Estate Developers: Trillium Development
Number of floors: 25
Location: Furn El Chebbek

Courtesy of Trillium


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of trillium holding


----------

